
What We Can Learn from Aviation, Civil Eng, and Other Safety-Critical Fields - benkuhn
http://danluu.com/wat/
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10806063](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10806063)

